# PPI PC 650



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there, 
Just score myself a PC 650 how are these SQ compare to AM and ART series?

Can i wire these to 4 chanel 50x2 and 200x 2 to my tweet and mid and using its internal crossover? For full active font ?

Thanks


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Wouldn't it be 50x2 and 100x2? And I think the answer is yes.

Good amp btw...I really like the pc series. I dig the art series, but the pc had a really nice xover that he arts didn't have (except for a couple or models).

Any pics of it?


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's the pics of ppi pc650. I upload 3 pics but only. 1 came out,


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Your original numbers are correct. It should be 50 x 2 and 200 x 2. 

Stereo Chs 1 and 2 , 50w each or 50 x 2
Bridged Chs 3/4 and 5/6 200w each or 200 x 2. All at 4 ohms.
Each ch of the bridged pair will see a 2 ohm load which is about 100w, since there's two Chs per pair,we can add the two Chs together for the 200w.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

PPI made a PC650 and Pro650. The Pro650 is a whole different animal.

The amp pictured above is the PC650 and has the following specs:
6x50 @ 4 ohms
6x100 @ 2 ohms
3x200 @ 4 ohms bridged

There are only inputs for channels 1+2 front and 3+4 rear. Channels 5+6 are summed internally and low passed at 90hz for sub duty.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's the crossover section. Can i run this full active for front at 50w and bridged to 200 for single 10 sub.f i cannot bridged to hi power 4 ch set up for front i might run this active front n sub. Using my old school mb qm 218.03 cx and jl 10w1 also old school


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> Your original numbers are correct. It should be 50 x 2 and 200 x 2.
> 
> Stereo Chs 1 and 2 , 50w each or 50 x 2
> Bridged Chs 3/4 and 5/6 200w each or 200 x 2. All at 4 ohms.
> Each ch of the bridged pair will see a 2 ohm load which is about 100w, since there's two Chs per pair,we can add the two Chs together for the 200w.


Oops I guess I did my math wrong.


----------

